# ESW-Summers Heat 55-SHPEP



## BoerBoelAmari (Dec 22, 2012)

So I have been able to get a hold of ESW on two occasions and each time the tech has been very helpful. I was sent a new door gasket and ash pan gasket which was installed the other day. My stove was purchased in Oct 2012.  The stove was made in August 2011.  It was purchased new from Lowes.  

I am still having issues with black soot forming on my window.  Here is my setup;

1) Stove adapter to 6" section
2) 6" section to 45*
3) 45* to 3'
4) Horizontal termination (adjustable nozzle duravent pro)

I know I know, ESW wants >36" of vertical pipe in case of a power outage. My prior vent set up was as follows;

1) 1 & 2 from above
2) 45* to 1'
3) 1' to Clean out Tee
4) Clean out Tee to 4' vertical rise
5) 4' vertical rise to 90*
6) 90* to 2' horizontal
7) 2' horizontal to termination 

I know this set up sucks, but it was my only option until I had the opportunity to vent straight through my overhang. I did away with this and went to my current setup because when I pulled the plug to see if any draft would keep smoke out of the house it failed and I almost immediately began smelling fumes in the house. Therefore, there was no sense in keeping all those bends and increased EVL if it wasn't going to keep smoke out of my home. 

With that being said my stove is plugged into a UPS which I tested today and was able to keep the stove running for about 4 hours. It transferred to battery with no interruption to the stove. 

Now for my continued issue. Russ from ESW was the last tech I spoke with. Was great on the phone and went through numerous diagnostics. He said that sometimes the stove will reset to the default for the control board which is for a larger stove. My control board was at 2. Which is what it is supposed to be according to him. We reset my three lower buttons to 1-4-1.  We then ran some other tests to check for air leaks. Hence the new gasket shipment. We then set my setting back to 1-9-1 which is what the first ESW tech had me set it too. 
So, settings 1 and two seem to be fine. Setting 3 is where my problems begin. The flame on setting three is uncontrollable. It hits the top plate and licks the windows.  This then puts the soot on there. The flame becomes yellow and dirty. Russ said at setting three the flame height should be around the height of the downspout for the pellets.  This is not the case for me. The auger seems to go about every 5-7 seconds as well. 

Any ideas?

I'm burning Cubex pellets that I grabbed last weekend.


----------



## imacman (Dec 22, 2012)

Something doesn't seem right there.  Don't understand the 1-9-1, especially with the new gaskets installed....that's a LOT of air for a new stove, compared to the factory 1-4-1 setting.  

IMO, I'd send Mike Holton an email and have him go through the settings for the stove with you.

mholton@englanderstoves.com


----------



## BoerBoelAmari (Dec 22, 2012)

imacman said:


> Something doesn't seem right there.  Don't understand the 1-9-1, especially with the new gaskets installed....that's a LOT of air for a new stove, compared to the factory 1-4-1 setting.
> 
> IMO, I'd send Mike Holton an email and have him go through the settings for the stove with you.
> 
> mholton@englanderstoves.com



I thought the same as well but Russ said the increased settings would actually decrease the size of the flame. Its my understanding that the lower setting effect all heat ranges. Not like some older models that only effected settings 1 and 2.


----------



## imacman (Dec 22, 2012)

What I meant was that having the LBA at 9 is putting it to the limit....there is no more adjustability, plus it would seem to me that way too much air is getting pumped through the stove and out the exhaust.....not much time to extract much heat.

Mike Holton has told me in the past to NOT go above LBA of 6, or I'm just sending the heat outdoors. I know this is a different stove, but 9 still seems way to high.  Hence my suggestion to send Mike an email asking for his input.


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Dec 22, 2012)

It is possible that your stove's controller is in the wrong mode and is over feeding on all heat ranges.

There are a couple of other possibilities as well.

Please contact Mike Holton at England or start a conversation with him at stoveguy2esw.


----------



## BoerBoelAmari (Dec 22, 2012)

I know what ya guys are saying. I was hoping Mike might see my post and chimed in. I'll shoot him a message with my question.

Smokey, Russ had me go through the control board setting to make sure it wasn't set for a different stove. Its set to #2 which he said was correct for my stove. Because these often sit on a store shelf the control boards can lose their memory and default to their initial settings. This wasn't the case for me according to Russ.


----------



## imacman (Dec 22, 2012)

BoerBoelAmari said:


> .....Because these often sit on a store shelf the control boards can lose their memory and default to their initial settings......


 
Don't think so.  My stove sits unplugged from April until mid-October and starts up right where I left it.


----------



## Bob Sorjanen (Dec 22, 2012)

imacman said:


> Something doesn't seem right there. Don't understand the 1-9-1, especially with the new gaskets installed....that's a LOT of air for a new stove, compared to the factory 1-4-1 setting.
> 
> IMO, I'd send Mike Holton an email and have him go through the settings for the stove with you.
> 
> ...


----------



## BoerBoelAmari (Dec 22, 2012)

imacman said:


> Don't think so.  My stove sits unplugged from April until mid-October and starts up right where I left it.



Just relaying what the tech said. My stove sat for 15 months, as opposed to 6. I contacted Mike and will impatiently await his response.


----------



## imacman (Dec 22, 2012)

Bob Sorjanen said:


> _my daughter has a used __timber ridge max 240-55-trp240 and her settings are 1 9 1 per Mike_


I never said it was impossible that they said that, just going by what I was told too.  But every stove is different, so hopefully Mike chimes in and clears it all up.


----------



## BoerBoelAmari (Dec 22, 2012)

I bumped it down to 6. Doesn't really matter because its burning like crap anyway. Might as well keep the heat in the house.


----------



## BoerBoelAmari (Dec 23, 2012)

Just wanted to insert a picture of my flame height at heat setting 3. 

Bottom buttons are at 1-4-1.


----------



## DexterDay (Dec 23, 2012)

Is the burn pot seated correctly? Is the flame lazy (if its sooty, it probably is)?

I dont get the 9 on the Air Either. Thats way to high, IMO

Huge leak somewhere or the controllor my be out to lunch? 

Here is hoping that Mike sees this


----------



## BoerBoelAmari (Dec 23, 2012)

Ya. Checked the burn pot. No clue what's going. Keeping my hopes up that Mike knows.


----------



## imacman (Dec 24, 2012)

BoerBoelAmari said:


> Just wanted to insert a picture of my flame height at heat setting 3.
> 
> Bottom buttons are at 1-4-1.


Is that flame what you get AFTER the initial start-up pellets?  If that's what it looks like during a "normal" burn (after about 20-25 minutes of burning), then something is wrong....that flame is WAY too high.


----------



## BoerBoelAmari (Dec 24, 2012)

imacman said:


> Is that flame what you get AFTER the initial start-up pellets?  If that's what it looks like during a "normal" burn (after about 20-25 minutes of burning), then something is wrong....that flame is WAY too high.



That was taken after about 8 hours of burn time.


----------



## slvrblkk (Dec 24, 2012)

imacman said:


> Is that flame what you get AFTER the initial start-up pellets? If that's what it looks like during a "normal" burn (after about 20-25 minutes of burning), then something is wrong....that flame is WAY too high.


 
Yes.....x2.......not to be "Captain Obvious" again but it definitely looks as though too many pellets are being fed into the pot. Does it do this when you have your heat setting on 1 or 2?  What pellets are you using?  Are they very small?


----------



## BoerBoelAmari (Dec 24, 2012)

slvrblkk said:


> Yes.....x2.......not to be "Captain Obvious" again but it definitely looks as though too many pellets are being fed into the pot. Does it do this when you have your heat setting on 1 or 2?  What pellets are you using?  Are they very small?



The flame is much lower when done on setting two, but I'm not getting the heat I need. I'm burning Cubex. Here is a new photo.  Heat setting 4. 

You can see how black the glass has gotten. This is less than 24 hours of run time. I believe the issue is with over feeding. My burn pot is about  3/4 full and I emptied it out last night around 1030.  The stove was run at heat setting 2 over night. Kept my first level at 70 and my bedroom upstairs at 65. I need it just a bit warmer.  Low last night was around 20 degrees.


----------



## BoerBoelAmari (Dec 24, 2012)

Heat setting 2. I gave it some time to burn off whatever it dispensed from heat setting 4. Flame is lower but still crests the top of the fake log set.


----------



## BoerBoelAmari (Dec 24, 2012)

Here's a couple images of the vent setup.  And 300 dollars of extra venting.


----------



## BoerBoelAmari (Dec 24, 2012)

Just a little more info. Shut down the stove to clean out the brick of ash that built up in the burn pot over night. I restarted the stove at heat setting 1. I timed the auger stop start time. From the time the auger stopped to when it started again was 6 seconds. The length of time the auger ran was 1 second. 

I will bump the setting up to 4 once my fire restarts. From the sounds of it there really is no difference between heat setting 1 and 4. They both seem to run at the same frequencies and lengths. But I'll get solid figures in a minute or two.


----------



## DexterDay (Dec 24, 2012)

The first 20 minutes, the stove is in start up mode. So regardless of heat setting it will do its own thing for the 1st 20-25. 

Take any #'s after that. Allow the stove to take the setting before timing. Watch the actual auger turn. Not just counting the time pellets drop.


----------



## BoerBoelAmari (Dec 24, 2012)

DexterDay said:


> The first 20 minutes, the stove is in start up mode. So regardless of heat setting it will do its own thing for the 1st 20-25.
> 
> Take any #'s after that. Allow the stove to take the setting before timing. Watch the actual auger turn. Not just counting the time pellets drop.



My stove has only one auger that drops pellets down a slide. I can't see the actual auger turn because it is covered with pellets. I timed when I could hear the auger actuate.


----------



## slvrblkk (Dec 24, 2012)

OK just to give you an idea of mine....currently settings are..... 4-4-1......heat 4....... blower at 5......I'll set heat lower and see what the auger timing is......currently auger runs for about 2 seconds and off for about 5

BTW...My hopper is almost out of pellets so I can see it turn


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Dec 24, 2012)

BoerBoelAmari said:


> Here's a couple images of the vent setup. And 300 dollars of extra venting.


 
Too much horizontal run and it looks like it is going down hill to boot (but that may be the picture angle).


----------



## jrsdws (Dec 24, 2012)

Compared to the siding, it does appear to be going downhill.


----------



## BoerBoelAmari (Dec 24, 2012)

Its been about 30 minutes since I restated the stove. My heat setting is at 1. I again timed the intervals between the auger stopping and starting at this setting. The interval time is roughly 6 seconds. The auger motor turns on for about .8 to 1.1 seconds.  Understand also that I'm timing this by a stop watch. My reaction time isn't 100% but I got enough of the same results to determine it pretty accurate.


----------



## Harvey Schneider (Dec 24, 2012)

BoerBoelAmari said:


> Its set to #2 which he said was correct for my stove.


I may be way off base here but I am used to Englander stove modes being a, b, c, d. not 1, 2. Are you confusing heat range with mode?
If the control board is in the wrong mode it will deliver the wrong amount of pellets.


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Dec 24, 2012)

Harvey Schneider said:


> I may be way off base here but I am used to Englander stove modes being a, b, c, d. not 1, 2. Are you confusing heat range with mode?
> If the control board is in the wrong mode it will deliver the wrong amount of pellets.


 
Different controller.


----------



## DexterDay (Dec 24, 2012)

BoerBoelAmari said:


> My stove has only one auger that drops pellets down a slide. I can't see the actual auger turn because it is covered with pellets. I timed when I could hear the auger actuate.



There is no way to take off a side access plate? Or peek in through the side. 

Actually watching compared to listening will give you a more accurate time


----------



## slvrblkk (Dec 24, 2012)

ok....now settings the same.....4-4-1.......heat 1.....blower at 5........auger runs for 1 second and off for 6-7........


----------



## BoerBoelAmari (Dec 24, 2012)

The pipe is actually level. The siding is not, along with many other things in the home.  I will cut out two additional feet of the horizontal piping and see how I make out there. 

I know I don't have the 1/4" per foot rise (also understand this is a temp vent set up.  I'm not going to go putting holes in the house to put just a 3/4" rise in the pipe), but I don't believe this is an issue with the vent set up at this point in time. My results with an EVL over 15  and an EVL of around 6 are no different than one another.


----------



## BoerBoelAmari (Dec 24, 2012)

slvrblkk said:


> ok....now settings the same.....4-4-1.......heat 1.....blower at 5........auger runs for 1 second and off for 6-7........



If I am not mistaken, to compare apples to apples you would have to change your Low Fuel Feed to 1. Or I would have to increase mine to 4.

I removed two more feet of horizontal piping. This should put me at an EVL of around 4-5.  I'm gonna bump up my heat setting and see what happens.


----------



## BoerBoelAmari (Dec 24, 2012)

Flame height at heat setting 1.


----------



## BoerBoelAmari (Dec 24, 2012)

Slvrblkk-did you adjust your low fuel feed?  Or is that how yours came? I also assume you have a 55-EP?


----------



## slvrblkk (Dec 24, 2012)

BoerBoelAmari said:


> If I am not mistaken, to compare apples to apples you would have to change your Low Fuel Feed to 1. Or I would have to increase mine to 4.
> 
> I removed two more feet of horizontal piping. This should put me at an EVL of around 4-5. I'm gonna bump up my heat setting and see what happens.


 

Yes...I was just giving you an idea of how my auger runs....but you are correct, you would need to change that to truly compare


----------



## BoerBoelAmari (Dec 24, 2012)

Changed heat setting to 4.  Found that the auger actually actuates in the same intervals for a longer period of time. Every six seconds for two seconds.  Flame height is pictured below.  I had to time to auger actuation off of the load management screen of the UPS. Each time the auger engaged the % increased. With the increased fan speed I couldn't hear the auger.


----------



## slvrblkk (Dec 24, 2012)

My stove came factory 1-4-1....but I need to run mine at 3/4-4/5-1.....depending on the pellet I use.....and yes, we have the same stove just named differently....TimberRidge/Summers Heat......etc........

You definitely seem to have some type of air flow issue...I know it's frustrating but it will get figured out....

Is it possible for you to post a video of the stove burning?


----------



## BoerBoelAmari (Dec 24, 2012)

slvrblkk said:


> My stove came factory 1-4-1....but I need to run mine at 3/4-4/5-1.....depending on the pellet I use.....and yes, we have the same stove just named differently....TimberRidge/Summers Heat......etc........
> 
> You definitely seem to have some type of air flow issue...I know it's frustrating but it will get figured out....
> 
> Is it possible for you to post a video of the stove burning?



Yup. I'll put one up on YouTube and link it here. Give me a few minutes.


----------



## BoerBoelAmari (Dec 24, 2012)

This is on heat setting 2. Turned it down from 4 about 10 minutes prior.


----------



## BoerBoelAmari (Dec 24, 2012)

Is there a separate fan for the OAK?  Or does the combustion fan create suction?


----------



## slvrblkk (Dec 24, 2012)

WOW....that flame looks huge to me if you are on a 1-4-1 setting on heat range 2.....the flame looks lazy too by my eye.......I don't get that kind flame on my 4-4-1 on heat 4 or 5.......well, like what's been said already it's either air flow or too many pellets being dumped in or both.....did ESW have you do a board reset? Or did he just have you adjust to #2 burn setting for the stove?


----------



## slvrblkk (Dec 24, 2012)

BoerBoelAmari said:


> Is there a separate fan for the OAK? Or does the combustion fan create suction?


 
combustion motor creates the draft......


----------



## slvrblkk (Dec 24, 2012)

Where is your OAK on the outside of the house? I can't see in on the pictures. I'm guessing it goes through the thimble to the outside?

Have you disconnected your OAK temporarily just to see how it burn?


----------



## BoerBoelAmari (Dec 24, 2012)

The wall thimble that I have has the cutout for the OAK in it.  It exits on the bottom right corner of the thimble if you are at the outside of the house looking in.  I read about the gasket on the hopper lid.  My lid bows up on the right side.  Could this be a source of the issue?

The model of the wall thimble is 3PVP-WTI.


----------



## BoerBoelAmari (Dec 24, 2012)

Sorry, ESW did have me do a board reset, I believe.  He didnt really tell me what I was doing as we went through the troubleshooting process.  A bunch of plugging in and unplugging and button selections.


----------



## slvrblkk (Dec 24, 2012)

BoerBoelAmari said:


> The wall thimble that I have has the cutout for the OAK in it. It exits on the bottom right corner of the thimble if you are at the outside of the house looking in. I read about the gasket on the hopper lid. My lid bows up on the right side. Could this be a source of the issue?
> 
> The model of the wall thimble is 3PVP-WTI.


 
I was just making sure it was terminated on the outside/exterior....

How large is the gap? Could be an issue too......


----------



## BoerBoelAmari (Dec 24, 2012)

Probably 1/8th of an inch?  It certainly is not sealed against that gasket.  That is for sure.


----------



## slvrblkk (Dec 24, 2012)

BoerBoelAmari said:


> Probably 1/8th of an inch? It certainly is not sealed against that gasket. That is for sure.


 
I just checked mine.....only the one side is not tight to the gasket so I'm not sure if that would matter or not but mine is definitely not an 1/8th of an inch......I took a sheet of paper, folded it in half and did the "dollar bill" test and there was very little resistance just on the one side.....I don't have a burn issue on my stove but maybe could be part of yours.....


----------



## BoerBoelAmari (Dec 24, 2012)

Beats me.  It is frustrating though.  I dont really expect to have to run a million tests on a brand new stove.  Its somewhat discouraging.


----------



## slvrblkk (Dec 24, 2012)

Have you PM'd Mike yet on this board? He'll get you straightened out. Unfortunately, it's a bit of bad timing today and tomorrow with the Holidays and all.


----------



## BoerBoelAmari (Dec 24, 2012)

Ya, I shot him a message on here and an email to his work email.


----------



## imacman (Dec 24, 2012)

Tough time of year to try getting someone.  I'm sure he'll get back to you after Xmas.


----------



## imacman (Dec 24, 2012)

slvrblkk said:


> WOW....that flame looks huge to me if you are on a 1-4-1 setting on heat range 2.....the flame looks lazy too by my eye....well, like what's been said already it's either air flow or too many pellets being dumped in or both.....


I agree....looks lazy to me too. My guess is still airflow. I hope the outside OAK screen isn't clogged. We had a lot of wind here lately, and I had a leaf get stuck partially over the inlet....noticed a change in the stove right away. Same thing happened 2 yrs ago with a big snow storm.


----------



## BoerBoelAmari (Dec 24, 2012)

imacman said:


> I agree....looks lazy to me too.  My guess is still airflow.  I hope the outside OAK screen isn't clogged.  We had a lot of wind here lately, and had a leaf get stuck partially over the inlet....noticed a change in the stove right away.  Same thing happened 2 yrs ago with a big snow storm.



I checked the OAK just to be sure. No problem there. I also shortened it as well.


----------



## imacman (Dec 24, 2012)

BoerBoelAmari said:


> I checked the OAK just to be sure. No problem there. I also shortened it as well.


OK, good to know. Based on that video, it just seems like a very lazy flame.....that will cause a filled burn pot. I just don't know where to go with this anymore. As long as ALL the gaskets (door, ash pan, hopper, etc, etc) are all in good shape and are sealing correctly, the burn pot starts out clean, the stove is clean, and the combustion blower is running at the correct speed, I just don't see how it can do what it's doing.

It's possible the board is bad....have you gone through the Englander board diagnostic procedure?

http://www.englanderstoves.com/help/PelletStove/diagnostic_mode04.html


----------



## BoerBoelAmari (Dec 24, 2012)

imacman said:


> OK, good to know. Based on that video, it just seems like a very lazy flame.....that will cause a filled burn pot. I just don't know where to go with this anymore. As long as ALL the gaskets (door, ash pan, hopper, etc, etc) are all in good shape and are sealing correctly, the burn pot starts out clean, the stove is clean, and the combustion blower is running at the correct speed, I just don't see how it can do what it's doing.
> 
> It's possible the board is bad....have you gone through the Englander board diagnostic procedure?
> 
> http://www.englanderstoves.com/help/PelletStove/diagnostic_mode04.html



I was questioning the hopper lid. The right side was bent upward about 1/8th of an inch. It wasn't even close to hitting the gasket. So I bent it down and it appears to seal now. I'm gonna have to clean up the stove tomorrow and run it over the course of the day.


----------



## BoerBoelAmari (Dec 24, 2012)

We did something similar to check for leaks. I was instructed to turn on the combustion blower and run a lighter around any seam to see if the flame would pull in. I cannot see these mass produced items being this sensitive to vent setup or air leaks. I understand my previous setup being of concern. But this 4' piece of horizontal pipe I refuse to believe is the issue. When talking to tech support I told him about my vent setup and he didn't seem concerned at all. There was no ah ha moment on his part.


----------



## imacman (Dec 24, 2012)

The only thing I can say about that 4' horiz pipe is that it will be VERY susceptible to ash build-up (and faster than you'd think), and it's also a problem especially if it happens to face the prevailing wind.


----------



## slvrblkk (Dec 24, 2012)

Let us know how you make out tomorrow.......


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Dec 24, 2012)

The horizontal section of your vent still effectively exceeds the maximum allowable 4' of horizontal In fact all of your vent is horizontal and has a bend as well, as for that hooper lid gasket situation, it will also affect the air flow through the burn pot.

If your controller is in the wrong mode you can also be over feeding your stove, yours wouldn't be the first stove to have this situation.

I refer you to this post https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads/burn-pot-full-of-ash-in-my-55-trpep.101423/page-2#post-1305210 but it might be instructive to read the entire thread.


----------



## BoerBoelAmari (Dec 24, 2012)

SmokeyTheBear said:


> The horizontal section of your vent still effectively exceeds the maximum allowable 4' of horizontal In fact all of your vent is horizontal and has a bend as well, as for that hooper lid gasket situation, it will also affect the air flow through the burn pot.
> 
> If your controller is in the wrong mode you can also be over feeding your stove, yours wouldn't be the first stove to have this situation.
> 
> I refer you to this post https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads/burn-pot-full-of-ash-in-my-55-trpep.101423/page-2#post-1305210 but it might be instructive to read the entire thread.



I have actually read through that thread. I hope its that simple. Russ did have me check a mode. It was set at #2.


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Dec 24, 2012)

One can hope.


----------



## BoerBoelAmari (Dec 24, 2012)

I asked Eric what Mike had him set the stove to in the other thread. Hope he responds.


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Dec 24, 2012)

BoerBoelAmari said:


> I asked Eric what Mike had him set the stove to in the other thread. Hope he responds.


 
I saw that.


----------



## BoerBoelAmari (Dec 25, 2012)

I just wanted to post another video of the stove burning. This is at heat setting 2.  The bottom 3 buttons are at 1-4-1.  The only change is that I have removed the fake log set. I no longer get black soot on the front but more of a light gray haze that worsens over time. I don't mind keeping the logs out but it fills the window wash vent with ash and ash also mounds over the front window gasket. So when I open the door ash falls out onto the floor. I also lose a small percentage of pellets because they bounce out of the burn pot. I do imagine that this is the way the stove should run though. The flame activity that is.


----------



## imacman (Dec 25, 2012)

Well, not sure how removing the log set can affect the burn, but it looks a lot more lively than the other video.


----------



## slvrblkk (Dec 25, 2012)

Like imacman said it definitely looks more lively but to me....the flame still looks too big (maybe too many pellets being fed) for the settings you have your stove set to.....maybe bending your hopper lid down helped too.....


----------



## BoerBoelAmari (Dec 25, 2012)

I turned it up to three and I now have a raging inferno.


----------



## BoerBoelAmari (Dec 25, 2012)

I would agree with the hopper lid. But I pulled the log set and tried it this way a while ago with the same results. Hope Mike is working tomorrow.


----------



## DexterDay (Dec 25, 2012)

As imacman said, if all is operating correctly? I suspect the board? 

Have you ran through the diagnostics? 

Is it possible the Combustion blower and Convection blower spades are on the wrong terminals?  Have you checked the wiring schematic? 

When the stove runs for long periods? Is there any areas around the pot that don't have any ash? Where a possible leak would blow the ash around?


----------



## imacman (Dec 25, 2012)

BoerBoelAmari said:


> I would agree with the hopper lid......


 
I personally don't think the hopper lid has much, if any, effect especially when it's 1/2 full or more.  

If the hopper lid being left open made a difference, it would be apparent when the hopper was almost empty.  I've left my hopper lid open for more than a few minutes while I fill it, and have noticed no change in the flame.


----------



## BoerBoelAmari (Dec 26, 2012)

Dexter, I havent run through any diagnostics of the control board other than what the tech had be do.  A whole bunch of button press sequences.  He said my stove was set to the correct mode, which is #2.

Something I noticed today before I left to go to work.  I cleaned out the stove and restarted it.  But this time I started the stove at 2, instead of 3 or 4.  I notice that the burn pot fills about a 1/4 to 1/2 way before it finally ignites across the entire pot.  By setting it to 2, it still ignited, but there was much less material in the burn pot.  By the time the stove came out of the start up sequence, there was a thin layer of hot ash at the bottom of the burnpot and a small flame that was barely to the bottom of the discharge shute.  At this point I turned up the stove to 3.  I decided to let it run for the day at this setting and will see what its like when I get home.  Im thinking that maybe too much fuel builds up in the burnpot during start up and it never gets a chance to blow all the ash out?  Who knows...


----------



## slvrblkk (Dec 26, 2012)

IMO...I still believe you might have too many pellets being fed into the burn pot....especially if your settings are 1-4-1 and at heat level 3 and you are getting a raging inferno......


----------



## DexterDay (Dec 26, 2012)

BoerBoelAmari said:


> Dexter, I havent run through any diagnostics of the control board other than what the tech had be do.  A whole bunch of button press sequences.  He said my stove was set to the correct mode, which is #2.
> 
> Something I noticed today before I left to go to work.  I cleaned out the stove and restarted it.  But this time I started the stove at 2, instead of 3 or 4.  I notice that the burn pot fills about a 1/4 to 1/2 way before it finally ignites across the entire pot.  By setting it to 2, it still ignited, but there was much less material in the burn pot.  By the time the stove came out of the start up sequence, there was a thin layer of hot ash at the bottom of the burnpot and a small flame that was barely to the bottom of the discharge shute.  At this point I turned up the stove to 3.  I decided to let it run for the day at this setting and will see what its like when I get home.  Im thinking that maybe too much fuel builds up in the burnpot during start up and it never gets a chance to blow all the ash out?  Who knows...



The stove could be set to heat level 9 and it.wouldn't matter. 

The start up sequence is set in the controller. It will always start at the set setting in the controller.  Nothing you do will change that. It just lit sooner in the sequence. Some starts are faster than others. Sometimes I get smoke on start up, sometimes no smoke and quick starts.

I hope you get in touch with Mike. This stove is lacking air. It seems like to much fuel because of lack of air and the fuel builds up, causing a tall lazy flame. Large leak somewhere. It may be a factory seal?

I would be looking at ALL factory seams within the firebox, ash pan,  and heat exchanger area. Along with checking to see what voltage is going.to combustion blower.


----------



## BoerBoelAmari (Dec 26, 2012)

I appreciate all the help that everyone is giving.  It has helped me understand more about my stove.  However, its getting to the point that packaging the thing up and bringing it back may be the most rational decision at this point.  If I had to troubleshoot wiring harnesses on my new truck I would be pissed.  Same applies here, just a lesser scale.  I will still remain patient and hope that I hear back from Mike soon.


----------



## BoerBoelAmari (Dec 26, 2012)

Just stopped by the house to check on the stove.  There is no buildup of ash in the burn pot.  Stove has been running on heat setting 3 since 10:00am today.  I dont have a thick black soot buildup on the window, but rather a light gray buildup.  I bumped the stove up to heat setting 4 to see how it goes for the next 2.5 hours while im away at work.  The only thing I can think of is how I started the stove this morning as opposed to other times.  I will do a couple of shutdown/startups when I get home from work to see if there is something in common or just a quick startup as someone mentioned as a possibility.


----------



## BoerBoelAmari (Dec 26, 2012)

Oh, im also back to burning my crap Eco-Flames.  I had 3 bags left and since I wasnt seeing a difference with the Cubex I figured I would burn off the last of my cheapo pellets.


----------



## DexterDay (Dec 26, 2012)

BoerBoelAmari said:


> Just stopped by the house to check on the stove.  There is no buildup of ash in the burn pot.  Stove has been running on heat setting 3 since 10:00am today.  I dont have a thick black soot buildup on the window, but rather a light gray buildup.  I bumped the stove up to heat setting 4 to see how it goes for the next 2.5 hours while im away at work.  The only thing I can think of is how I started the stove this morning as opposed to other times.  I will do a couple of shutdown/startups when I get home from work to see if there is something in common or just a quick startup as someone mentioned as a possibility.



Again. No matter what heat setting you have it at, it always starts the same. 

Its the same start up sequence on heat level 1 as it is with 9. 

Not trying to be discouraging,  but stoves have a "Set" start up. After so long.(15 min) it reverts to.your desired/selected setting.

(Edit: its 20 minutes on setting 5 is default start up. After 20 minutes, stove will.go.to users setting. Its all in the manual. RTM)


----------



## BoerBoelAmari (Dec 26, 2012)

My manual is telling me something different.  Why would they recommend a heat range setting of 5 to ensure a strong fire if the startup is defaulted to 5 during startup?  That just doesnt make sense to me.

"The fuel feed rate and combustion air during start-up is determined by the 
control board, so the stove may be started on any heat range, although we recommend starting the stove on Heat Range 5, to help ensure a strong fire is initiated."


----------



## BoerBoelAmari (Dec 26, 2012)

The default startup for your 10-CPM and 26-PDV are different than the 25-EP or 55-SHPEP (same damn thing).


----------



## humpin iron (Dec 26, 2012)

Am I the only one who noticed how close the termination is to the side of the chase?  Min 12" beyond anything left or right.......just sayin


----------



## BoerBoelAmari (Dec 26, 2012)

Is that a possible source of the issues that I am having?


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Dec 26, 2012)

Have you heard from the party in the other thread?

I'd try a conversation with him.


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Dec 26, 2012)

BoerBoelAmari said:


> Is that a possible source of the issues that I am having?


 
Not likely.  But it is an improper vent clearance.


----------



## BoerBoelAmari (Dec 26, 2012)

Yup, his stove was set to mode #3.  They had him change it to #2.  After going through the diagnostics with Russ, we determined that mine was set to the correct mode, #2.


----------



## BoerBoelAmari (Dec 26, 2012)

SmokeyTheBear said:


> Not likely. But it is an improper vent clearance.


 
What is the hazard associate with it being >12"?  Fire?


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Dec 26, 2012)

BoerBoelAmari said:


> What is the hazard associate with it being >12"? Fire?


 
If it is less than 12" there is a chance of the hot exhaust lighting up the siding on the house


----------



## BoerBoelAmari (Dec 26, 2012)

My siding is aluminum, dont really forsee that being an issue.  But good to know. 

Been in the fire service for 12 years, worked up to the rank of Captain before moving onto training.  These things seem pretty tame unless someone is grossly negligent.


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Dec 26, 2012)

Now I'm going to again bring up that horizontal run.

Please get out a tape measure and tell us exactly what the distance is going from the stove through that elbow and to the end of the exhaust.

If it is more than 4 feet I want you to find someway to provide a slight upslope to the vent outside the house.

One other thing changing more than one thing at a time makes it very difficult to determine which of the changes is actually helping.


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Dec 26, 2012)

BoerBoelAmari said:


> My siding is aluminum, dont really forsee that being an issue. But good to know.
> 
> Been in the fire service for 12 years, worked up to the rank of Captain before moving onto training. These things seem pretty tame unless someone is grossly negligent.


 
Well with a bad burning stove it pays to be very careful, one never knows what might be inside that vent.


----------



## DexterDay (Dec 26, 2012)

BoerBoelAmari said:


> The default startup for your 10-CPM and 26-PDV are different than the 25-EP or 55-SHPEP (same damn thing).



The CPM is 5 as Default. Why yours is different makes NO sense. 

But having said that, (and reading the entire manual) it says that 8 is an acceptable level in for t-stat operation. 

Even having said that, the level 5 of my CPM is still higher than you have been starting.  

As for the Fire hazard. 



BoerBoelAmari said:


> My siding is aluminum, dont really forsee that being an issue.  But good to know.
> 
> Been in the fire service for 12 years, worked up to the rank of Captain before moving onto training.  These things seem pretty tame unless someone is grossly negligent.



You obviously have not read much here. Not to disrespect. But a burn pot that is "Building up" with fuel eventually finds the auger chute and that is how hopper fires are started. 



As you said before, you don't want to go through the wiring on a new truck? Maybe exchange this model? Or take it back all together?? The flame is lazy? Whether its a failing combustion blower (my CPM convection blower took a Chit the 1st week/literally) a bad controller, or a seam on the firebox thats leaking? Something is causing your stove to loose copious amounts of air.



BoerBoelAmari said:


> I appreciate all the help that everyone is giving.  It has helped me understand more about my stove.  However, its getting to the point that packaging the thing up and bringing it back may be the most rational decision at this point.  If I had to troubleshoot wiring harnesses on my new truck I would be pissed.  Same applies here, just a lesser scale.  I will still remain patient and hope that I hear back from Mike soon.


----------



## imacman (Dec 26, 2012)

BoerBoelAmari said:


> My manual is telling me something different. Why would they recommend a heat range setting of 5 to ensure a strong fire if the startup is defaulted to 5 during startup? That just doesnt make sense to me.
> 
> "The fuel feed rate and combustion air during start-up is determined by the
> control board, so the stove may be started on any heat range, although we recommend starting the stove on Heat Range 5, to help ensure a strong fire is initiated."


Dexter is correct.  The start-up default setting is 5-5.  The manual is just "suggesting" a heat setting of 5.....you can set it at anything you want.


----------



## BoerBoelAmari (Dec 26, 2012)

Every manual is worded the same except mine. Both of Dexters manuals say it starts with a pre designated startup setting and then after 20 minutes goes to whatever the user setting is. Mine does not state that.

Furthermore, my control board is different than other models of ESWs stoves as it doesn't have an a, b, c, or d mode but rather has number settings. Maybe, just maybe its possible that the startup sequence is different. Since I already know how many seconds the auger actuates at heat range one I set the stove to this range at startup. Low and behold the auger actuation was the same while starting up as when its been running for hours on end. 

I'm not saying this is the way it should be. But the test clearly proves that the controller at startup is using the user input settings. 

I shut down the stove and cleaned it up when I got home. There was no ash buildup in the burn pot. I restarted the stove at heat range one. Once the fire had worked across the burnpot I increased the setting to 4. I also put my faux log set back in.  The flame peak height is now just over the top of the log set. My bottom three buttons are at 1-6-1.


----------



## DexterDay (Dec 26, 2012)

The CPM is #'s. Not letters. My PDV is 17 yrs old an analog and manual start. 

Your start up isnt the problem. If it was ...... Then start up on 1 and then go to 9 after 20 minutes of burning at low flame.  Your stove should burn fine and produce Gobs of heat and eject all ash out of the pot. 

Sorry to be blunt. But your issues are much larger than heat setting 1 or heat setting 4 at start up. 

Your stove has a lazy flame. Start up is irrelevant to this issue. 

An On/Off stove will start with the same sequence.  

If you contacted Mike, he should be along. I wish you the best of luck. 

Cheers.


----------



## BoerBoelAmari (Dec 26, 2012)

I can only report what I see. I'll report back in the AM with my findings. I'm gonna leave it at 4 for the night. Unless I see any ash build up in the burnpot.


----------



## BoerBoelAmari (Dec 26, 2012)




----------



## BoerBoelAmari (Dec 27, 2012)

Ran stove overnight on the following settings;

Heat range = 3
Blower speed = 5
Bottom buttons = 1-5-1

Startup was done on 1-1.

No log set.

There is no ash in the burnpot. Flame is bright white and very active. Light gray haze on window except for right by the window wash. 

Heat in the house has been better than its ever been. The last few nights the highest I could get the upstairs was 66.  Downstairs was 71. Today the upstairs was 71 and the downstairs was 78. This weekend will be the true test as the temps are going to drop into the teens. 

I'm baffled as to why the log set creates such a difference in air flow through the fire box. Am I putting it in the wrong place?  I've been putting it in front of the burn pot.


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Dec 27, 2012)

If the log set prevents the burn pot from sitting properly in its receptacle you will have air flowing up and out around the burn pot and not through the burn pot is a burn issue.

Anything that disturbs the air flow through the proper locations or in the correct amounts can easily foul up the fire (the air flow both delivers oxygen for the fire and removes the ash from the burn pot)..

If you have several such occurrences at the same time it can become a 3 ring circus untangling it all.

With the single exception of your window air wash all air must enter below the pellets in the burn pot and exit through the pellets in the burn pot.

The air wash air volume was accounted for when the stove was designed.

Pellet stoves operate very close to the boundary between really well and crappy.

There was a party who had installed two Bosca stoves one was burning fairly well and the other not so well. After cleaning up the vent work both were burning really well, the one that was burning fairly well just needed its termination rotated so it was no longer exposed to the wind, the other one required more of a rework.

As the winter storms roll on through and if you are interested you will be able to see all kinds of things that can affect a pellet stove.


----------



## BoerBoelAmari (Dec 27, 2012)

I am happy now that the burnpot is not filling with ash.  I am going to contact some installers of these things to get pricing on fixing the vent work and routing it through the roof.  The inside venting will most likely remain the same but I am going to change the Tee to a 3" inlet/4" outlet.  Then do 4" pipe up and through the roof to make sure that I get plenty of airflow.  Hopefully by getting this done the gray film on the window will go away and I can work on why there are differences in how the stove burns with and without the log set.  The good thing is now my burnpot doesnt fill with ash.  That was my biggest concern as it would pile right up.  Now everything else is cosmetic.


----------



## humpin iron (Dec 27, 2012)

WHEW glad your siding is aluminum............whats under the siding? plywood by any chance?


----------



## stoveguy2esw (Dec 27, 2012)

PM sent, sorry for the delay, was "recharging my batteries mentally" over the holidays been playing "catch up ball" ever since.


----------



## BoerBoelAmari (Dec 27, 2012)

humpin iron said:


> WHEW glad your siding is aluminum............whats under the siding? plywood by any chance?


 
Brick


----------



## BoerBoelAmari (Jan 4, 2013)

Here's an update. Corrected the vent setup. Please take a look at the videos and let me know if anything looks suspicious.


----------



## BoerBoelAmari (Jan 4, 2013)

A few pictures.


----------



## imacman (Jan 4, 2013)

MUCH better.  I'd silicone the cone against the flat plate and shingles too.

Have you fired the stove up yet?


----------



## BoerBoelAmari (Jan 4, 2013)

I have to buy some of that asphalt in a can crap.  Ill apply a small bead around the flashing.  There is roofing asphalt under the flashing with the exception of the bottom edge.

While doing this project I noticed a bunch of water running under my siding.  Up on the roof I saw the reason for this.  Whoever put the roof on this house put the roof flashing on top of the shingles.   I gotta melt a bunch of ice and use that aerosoled asphalt to water proof everything up there.  Luckly, that secton of the house is part of the garage and is not a concern, but needs to be addressed.

I have started the stove up.  Sounds much different than before.  Been going for about 2 hours now on heat range 1.  Ill crank it up in a little bit as the sun has pretty much set.  Too bad I hadnt gotten this done the other night when it was 5 degrees.  Im sure I will get another opportunity.


----------



## Harvey Schneider (Jan 4, 2013)

imacman said:


> I'd silicone the cone against the flat plate and shingles too.


I agree that those areas should be sealed. I have a question as to whether silicone will cure at these low temperatures (I see snow on his roof). Is there an alternative sealant that doesn't mind the cold?


----------



## BoerBoelAmari (Jan 4, 2013)




----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Jan 4, 2013)

It's to bad to hear about the water issue but it is a good thing to take care of before it does some real damage.


----------



## BoerBoelAmari (Jan 4, 2013)

Stove started around 2 minutes in. Hardly any smoke.


----------



## BoerBoelAmari (Jan 4, 2013)

SmokeyTheBear said:


> It's to bad to hear about the water issue but it is a good thing to take care of before it does some real damage.


 
Ya, I gotta shovel off the roof in the area of the issue.  It is supposed to be pretty warm this next week.  So hopefully everything will dry up nice where I can seal it.  Who knows how long its been the way it has.  I have only lived in the house for 4 years.  On the to do list is new siding.  Im sure that I will need to replace some studs and plywood.


----------



## BoerBoelAmari (Jan 4, 2013)

We are about 4 hours into burning now.  I had the stove at heat setting one until just a few minutes ago where I brought it up to heat setting three.  I am noticing that ash is sticking to the window in the upper right corner.  This is where I would see ash buildup with the other vent set up as well.  Ill let it run over the course of the night to see what happens.  How often are you guys having to clean off the front windows of your stoves?  Ive read somewhere that after about three days they get a light haze.  Is this about right?


----------



## imacman (Jan 4, 2013)

BoerBoelAmari said:


> ......How often are you guys having to clean off the front windows of your stoves? Ive read somewhere that after about three days they get a light haze. Is this about right?


There is no set time or amount.  Every stove, exhaust set-up, and pellet brand combination is different.  If you can go 3 days and only have a light haze, that's very good.  I'd take a guess and say that usually within a day there is a haze on most stove's glass.


----------



## BoerBoelAmari (Jan 4, 2013)

Cool. I'll keep an eye on it. With the log set in I would get black nasty soot buildup. Hope that changes. Time will tell.


----------



## imacman (Jan 4, 2013)

Keep us up-to-date.


----------



## DexterDay (Jan 4, 2013)

Just because the vent has changed does not mean the airflow inside the stove will change. The exhaust path is the same and ash will build up where it used to build up. The new venting isnt gonna change the airflow dynamic within the firebox (not much, if any).

As for the window, some stoves make it a few hours, others can go days without much build up. 

Vent looks good..... You should be proud.


----------



## BoerBoelAmari (Jan 4, 2013)

One thing I am noticing, and its one of my bigger concerns, is that the burnpot is filling up with pellets at heat setting three. The ash is not being shot out of the pot like it was on setting one. Any thoughts?  My flame also doesn't appear any more active than before at heat setting 3.  I'll post a video shortly.


----------



## BoerBoelAmari (Jan 4, 2013)

Maybe it is a little better.  Still seems lazy to me.


----------



## imacman (Jan 4, 2013)

And the lower 3 buttons are now set at??


----------



## BoerBoelAmari (Jan 4, 2013)

1-4-1


----------



## imacman (Jan 4, 2013)

Raise the LBA to 6.  Wait a little bit, see if the flame gets more active.


----------



## stoveguy2esw (Jan 4, 2013)

imacman said:


> Raise the LBA to 6. Wait a little bit, see if the flame gets more active.


 

just 5 , shouldn't need 6, its a tick off but not too far.


----------



## BoerBoelAmari (Jan 4, 2013)

I'll give it a shot. Talking to Mike he said that by raising the LBA past 5 will essentially Max out the combustion blower at heat settings above 2. I'll give 6 a try and see what happens.


----------



## BoerBoelAmari (Jan 4, 2013)

stoveguy2esw said:


> just 5 , shouldn't need 6, its a tick off but not too far.



LOL. Thanks Mike.


----------



## stoveguy2esw (Jan 4, 2013)

BoerBoelAmari said:


> I'll give it a shot. Talking to Mike he said that by raising the LBA past 5 will essentially Max out the combustion blower at heat settings above 2. I'll give 6 a try and see what happens.


 

6 is ok, especially with the longer run, but i still think 5 will be the ticket, if you already set to 6 leave it for a while, then maybe bump down to 5 to see if it holds it. max speed on exhaust blower with that rev chip in an ep board is at heat range 7  so you have a good bit of room if it will hold it there


----------



## BoerBoelAmari (Jan 4, 2013)

Changed the LBA to 5. Will let it run for another 30 min before I shoot another video.


----------



## stoveguy2esw (Jan 4, 2013)

ok kool, will look at it after dinner my lil girl is cooking


----------



## BoerBoelAmari (Jan 4, 2013)

I went to 5 first Mike. I'll leave it there for 30 min or so.


----------



## slvrblkk (Jan 4, 2013)

Not sure if this helps you or not.....current settings 3-4-1.....heat 4 blower 6 currently burning Wood Pellets Co. Sorry about the family yapping in the background


----------



## BoerBoelAmari (Jan 4, 2013)

slvrblkk said:


> Not sure if this helps you or not.....current settings 3-4-1.....heat 4 blower 6 currently burning Wood Pellets Co. Sorry about the family yapping in the background




That certainly helps...

To show me that something seems to be wrong with mine.  How is yours vented?


----------



## slvrblkk (Jan 4, 2013)

stove adapter......45.......2' horizontal to clean out tee....and up 3'....pretty standard install......

the flame was over-exposing the video...not sure how to stop that...I put video on sepia setting but it still did it...


----------



## BoerBoelAmari (Jan 4, 2013)

My stove also burns completely different without that log set in there.  After I shoot the video I will shut down and pull the log set and clean out the burn pot. 

Do you get all sorts of ash buildup along the window gasket?  And do you lose a log of pellets bouncing out of the burnpot and into the ash tray/window wash without the log set being in there?


----------



## BoerBoelAmari (Jan 4, 2013)

So I guess the only difference between ours is I have 10 feet of rise instead of 3 feet.  My pipe outside is 4".


----------



## slvrblkk (Jan 4, 2013)

oops sorry.....forgot to add mine is 3"......


----------



## slvrblkk (Jan 4, 2013)

BoerBoelAmari said:


> My stove also burns completely different without that log set in there. After I shoot the video I will shut down and pull the log set and clean out the burn pot.
> 
> Do you get all sorts of ash buildup along the window gasket? And do you lose a log of pellets bouncing out of the burnpot and into the ash tray/window wash without the log set being in there?


 

Yes...I only get a lot of ash on gasket with certain pellets...the Great Americans are terrible with ash this season/batch....the Somersets are next to no ash.....only a couple of pellets go into air wash....sometimes...but ash does get in there....


----------



## DexterDay (Jan 4, 2013)

BoerBoelAmari said:


> One thing I am noticing, and its one of my bigger concerns, is that the burnpot is filling up with pellets at heat setting three. The ash is not being shot out of the pot like it was on setting one. Any thoughts?  My flame also doesn't appear any more active than before at heat setting 3.  I'll post a video shortly.



The vent is for natural draft. As in a Power failure. Your combustion blower blows air at a much much faster rate than the natural draft is. If anything, you increased your EVL by about 10' (Clean out = 5' and about 10' of vert = 5') so your flame may be lazier? 

A tall vent doesn't improve operating conditions on a pellet stove. It improves the likelyhood of not getting smoke in your house. 

Your short vent had a very low EVL'. That has changed. The air flow through the stove is about the same.  

If your problems are intermittent, I would suspect the pot/liner or door (is the pot seating correctly? Are you closing door and handle enough?) . 

Again. The vent looks awesome. But the venting will not make it another stove (burn quality). It does make your install look much better, in my opinion, and also a legal one (A rise was needed and also needed more than 12" away).


----------



## BoerBoelAmari (Jan 4, 2013)

The pot seems to be seating correctly.  As for the door, my handle rests between 5 and 6 o'clock, if you can imagine that.  This is what I was told the handle should be at.


----------



## BoerBoelAmari (Jan 4, 2013)




----------



## BoerBoelAmari (Jan 4, 2013)

Shut down the stove. Burn pot wasnt as bad as I thought it was going to be. Maybe about an inch of accumulation. Keep in mind it was only running for about 4 hours on heat setting 3. Seems consistent with what I was experiencing before.

Emptied out the burn pot and restarted the stove without the faux log set.

At 1-5-1


----------



## BoerBoelAmari (Jan 4, 2013)

No faux log set. Cleaned out burn pot. 1-5-1 on heat setting three.


----------



## BoerBoelAmari (Jan 4, 2013)

Tomorrow I'm going to clean out the burnpot again and run the stove on heat setting three at 1-5-1 w/ the log set. Maybe the burnpot had filled with ash making the LBA adjustment insignificant because the air flow was already obstructed. 

Just a thought.

If anyone is in need of pipe let me know. I have a crap load of 3" pipe available. There is a posting on the sales page with pricing and availability.


----------



## slvrblkk (Jan 4, 2013)

Well, there is obviously a world of difference with and without the logset.....I think I would leave it out...(if it were me)


----------



## imacman (Jan 4, 2013)

Comparing that flame w/ the one above with the log set, the flame w/o the log is better.  Don't understand why, but it really looks livelier and shorter.

I still think you should try LBA at 6 after cleaning out the pot.  Make sure all air holes are clear.


----------



## BoerBoelAmari (Jan 4, 2013)

imacman said:


> Comparing that flame w/ the one above with the log set, the flame w/o the log is better.  Don't understand why, but it really looks livelier and shorter.
> 
> I still think you should try LBA at 6 after cleaning out the pot.  Make sure all air holes are clear.



I'll try the log set tomorrow with a clean pot at LBA 5. If I run into a lazy flame I will then shut down, clean, and change the LBA to 6 to see if there is a change. I like the log set because it keeps the pellets from bouncing forward and into the glass air wash. 

I would do it tonight, but I'm pellet stoved out.


----------



## imacman (Jan 4, 2013)

No, I didn't mean to put the log set back in....why would you do that ?  It's obviously better without it!  

Don't sweat the pellets bouncing out....the flame is what is important!  If that is a big concern, but the stove runs better w/o the log, you could have a welding shop add a small "lip" to the front edge of the pot to keep them in.


----------



## BoerBoelAmari (Jan 4, 2013)

imacman said:


> No, I didn't mean to put the log set back in....why would you do that ?  It's obviously better without it!
> 
> Don't sweat the pellets bouncing out....the flame is what is important!  If that is a big concern, but the stove runs better w/o the log, you could have a welding shop add a small "lip" to the front edge of the pot to keep them in.



I was thinking about that as well. Modifying the burnpot with a lip. The reason for adding the log set back is this...

When I changed the LBA to 5 the stove had already been running on setting 3 at 1-4-1 for almost 4 hours. So the burnpot had filled up with ash and partially burnt pellets. If the increase in air wasn't able to make it through the mess in the pot I most likely wouldn't see a change in the flame. I'm hoping with a clean burnpot and the setting at 1-5-1 I will have the same results as I'm having now. There is only one way to tell.


----------



## BoerBoelAmari (Jan 5, 2013)

Here's the stove at heat setting 3. 1-5-1 w/ logs in place. 

Keep in mind, this have only been running for about 45 minutes. 

I'm gonna be leaving for the day. Will update when I get home.


----------



## BoerBoelAmari (Jan 6, 2013)

Stove did pretty well for 2 days. Had to shut down and empty the burnpot. Something interesting I have found...

Along the windows there are a few areas where there seems to be some soot buildup. 

Is this maybe a source of an air leak?


----------



## slvrblkk (Jan 6, 2013)

BoerBoelAmari said:


> Stove did pretty well for 2 days. Had to shut down and empty the burnpot. Something interesting I have found...
> 
> Along the windows there are a few areas where there seems to be some soot buildup.
> 
> Is this maybe a source of an air leak?


 
Not sure about the soot, can't really see it but what happened to the faux brick fireboard....did it break? From what I can see your ash looks ok....


----------



## BoerBoelAmari (Jan 6, 2013)

Yup. It broke. My lightweight (160lb) dog stepped on it while I had it out cleaning.


----------



## BoerBoelAmari (Jan 6, 2013)

This fool...


----------



## slvrblkk (Jan 6, 2013)

lol...he's a bad boy....but a cutie!


----------

